# Easton EC90 SL vs. Reynolds Assault



## bioyuki (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Currently riding an 08 Tarmac Expert with the stock Fulcrum 5s. Pretty happy with my Fulcrum 5s but ready to move on to a carbon clincher.

It looks like the street price for Reynolds Assault and the Easton EC90 SL are pretty similar these days. Obviously 38mm vs. 46mm for approximately the same weight. Easton's have better hubs (ceramic) and spokes (Sapim) it seems like. Everyone is raving about the Easton's braking performance and build quality as well. 

I'm 5'9" 145lb so handling is a bit of an issue for windy situations. 

What would you guys buy for an everyday wheel?


----------



## DrJordon (Mar 23, 2009)

Any One, Any One, Bueller, Bueller...

I want to know the same thing including the attacks....


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Of those two, Eastons. I'm going to pull down on a set this fall...
They have the best braking behavior of any carbon wheels. So say two of my buddies that both own bike shops!


----------



## MxMTB (Oct 15, 2007)

*Eastons +1*



DrJordon said:


> Any One, Any One, Bueller, Bueller...
> 
> I want to know the same thing including the attacks....


I've been riding Attacks as everyday training wheels for approx 18 months. I've broken more spokes (front and back) in this time than all my other wheels combined (been riding for over 10+ years). I'm not a big guy (135lbs)...just haven't had any luck w/them.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just got that wheelset and THEY ROCK. I'm 145 lbs as well and do quite a bit of climbing and flatland rides. In both situations they are awesome. My previous set was an aluminum Custom build (which was very nice actually) but I wanted something that was more aero as well, but light enough for my climbing. The only thing you must make sure is that you get the 2010 model. It has the proper pre-load adjusters on the hubs. The '09 ones are manually adjustable, but the new ones require a 19mm cone wrench.

You can check out my cycling site for more pics and my ride descriptions of the wheels:

www.thecycleboy.com

Enjoy the Eastons if you get them!!! Oh, and BTW, the braking is pretty darn good - just make sure you break them in by squeezing the brakes often to get pad residue on the contact surface :thumbsup:


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with SROC3. I've been riding my Easton EC90 SL's for a week and a half. I live in eastern NC, FLAT AND WINDY. I can tell a big difference in the Eastons and the Fulcrum 5s I was using. The Eastons just want to stay straight and roll forever. Can't feel crosswinds with the Eastons, I suspect you will feel some crosswinds with the Reynolds. The Eastons also spin up fast and do exactly what you ask of them in a sprint. I've also just returned from Blood Sweat & Gears, an annual event held in Boone, NC. Boone was actually a favorite spot of Lance Armstrong to train for TDF mountain stages. We have some serious climbs in Boone and after this weekend I can now tell you the Eastons climb VERY WELL. 

I can't tell you how happy I am with my Eastons. I love em'. Here's my forum posting with photos and a short video of the Eastons.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216206


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Just saw where you already responded to my forum post saying you've ordered the Eastons. You won't regret it my friend.

Make sure you let us know how much you love them after you've had a chance to ride them. BTW, you think you will miss the loud Fulcrum buzz...I thought the same thing. You might be surprised how much nicer sounding the Eastons are, especially after you get several hundred miles on them.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey he didn't get them off e-bay yesterday did he??? We may have been bidding against each other. I ended up getting a buy it now deal from the same vender.I cant wait to get them either!!!


----------

